# Roads round Lake Maggiore



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've travelled up to Cannobio on the lakeside road - only from Verbania, and I didn't really enjoy it. Narrow roads n massive tour buses.

I notice in the atlas that the road further north seems to be even narrower. And the road down the east side is a yellow road as opposed to red on the west side.

Has anyone done these roads in a coachbuilt? Are they fine?

I'm not usually such a wuss but I think I'm lacking in confidence cos I've never done Italy before. My husband and I bumbled round western Europe for years and I've loads of confidence in France, even places we hadn't been before. 

Anyway it would help if someone with experience of these roads could tell me how it is. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yellow roads are usually quite good jean

You are probably stuck in a high tourist area with all the tour buses

Relax take your time your confidence will grow 

Having said that I'm just an excellent back seat driver

How Albert would manage without me I don't know >>

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I've done the West side north to south, so the opposite way to you.

In general I think you're better going round the lakes clockwise as you are doing, as that puts you on the lake side of the road. Coming the other way, you do tend to be close to the rock walls with occasional overhangs, and meeting large coaches certainly doesn't help.

Can't help with the roads down the east side, I'm afraid.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The problem with the tour buses is that they didn't just land in Cannobio so I guess I'm gonna meet them on the rest of the road north.

I'm sure the roads aren't as narrow as they were in the Picos on the way up to Potes - it just feels it. Maybe cos it's the new van. Although actually it's a smidgen narrower than the one that did Potes.

Anyway, as you say, take it easy n carry on!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I've only been down the east side on the scooter but I seem to remember it was ok and quieter. Main road up to Ascona at the top end in Switzerland is fine and Ascona is lovely and worth a visit. 

I bought an Aa atlas for France at Dover this year and the yellow roads can be anything from fine to a goat track yet the uncoloured roads which you would expect to be worse than a yellow road while they can be are often better! 

You could use google streetview to get an idea but be careful with that as they look much narrower than they are. Try and find a section with a car on to tell


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> I've travelled up to Cannobio on the lakeside road - only from Verbania, and I didn't really enjoy it. Narrow roads n massive tour buses.


If you think those roads are narrow then don't go from Cannobio west to Santa Maria Maggiore for onward travel to the Simplon pass into Switzerland. Did that a few years ago in my last m/h (Hymer Van) and nearly crapped myself - very narrow, very twisting and a steep gorge on one side. I've driven lots of tight mountain roads but that was a toughie and glad to get to SMM. By comparison, the Simplon pass is a piece of pish.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks folks. Yes, fatbuddhha, I'd seen that on the atlas n it definitely looks like a goat track! Definitely one to avoid in my present frame of mind.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

It is particularly narrow on the west side of Lake Garda in some spots between Riva and Limone-sul-Garda. The section between Locarno and Cannero Riveria on the west side Lake Maggiore is also particularly narrow again in some spots especially north of Cannobia. The west side of Lake Como also has several narrow places especially in the villages. In these locations a motorhome and a bus could not pass, so someone has to give way and wait. In addition many of the villages around the lakes have narrow places. There are a few places especially in tunnels where extreme care is required. 

Having said all of that, these narrow places are few and by being aware and thinking ahead there is absolutely no reason why they cannot be negotiated successfully.

I have not travelled from Locarno to Luino so unable to advise on road conditions. The section from Luino to Sesto Calende is fine for a coachbuilt. 

There is only one section of road that I would avoid in a coachbuilt motorhome; that between Riva Di Solto and Lovere on the west side Lake Iseo on the SP469. While there is a sign indicating a maximum lorry of 6.5 tonnes there are many places along this 7km section where even two cars have difficulty in passing. There are several km where the road is so narrow that a central white line does not exist. An alternative inland route via SP77 and SS42 with a route length of 14km is available.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for that kabundi - all good information.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Regarding the Simplon pass Im pretty sure I went over it some times ago from Cannobio but went down to Stressa I think first. No problem. If you go that way don't forget lake Orta which is about an hour from Cannobio and a real gem. Free Sosta which isnt up to much but the town below and the Island are stunning.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm on my way down the eastern shore Barry, thinking to head for Milan (not Madrid!) tomorrow.


----------

